# R.I.P Stuart



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

My rescue centre mouse Stuart had to be pts this morning.
He was barely moving and couldn't stand this morning so took him to the vets.
He was only four months old.

Rest in peace Stuart.


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, RIP little Stuart.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh I'm sorry  Such a shame, he was barely more than a baby.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Im so sorry, Rest in peace Stuart, taken far too young. x


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2015)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Im so sorry, Rest in peace Stuart, taken far too young. x


I know, taken before his time. Rest in peace Stuart.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry David

Scamper free little one xxx


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks all. Only had him a short time but will miss him.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh so sorry, taken too young, RIP little Stuart


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

so sorry for your loss...


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Poor little thing. It doesn't matter how tiny they are, they get their little paws around your heart.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks all. I like that line Lostbear, that's so true.


----------



## PetParadiseGifts (Feb 1, 2015)

R.I.P. Stuart xx


----------



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 3, 2014)

RIP Stuart. I'm so so sorry, he was taken far too young.


----------

